#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Which are the top IOT platforms in 2019?

## Bhavya

The main objective of o IoT is to create a connection between IoT devices. There are lots of companies that are offering IoT platforms, Amazon and Microsoft are the perfect examples for it. But what are the other leading IOT platforms in 2019?

----------

